# Delete please



## jimphilips3 (Mar 8, 2017)

Delete please


----------



## jimphilips3 (Mar 8, 2017)

Delete please


----------



## DollaWine (Aug 4, 2015)

Doing great for someone in their 20's! Only thing I'd mention (and I'm sure many others will too), your car shouldn't be considered an asset


----------



## nobleea (Oct 11, 2013)

DollaWine said:


> Doing great for someone in their 20's! Only thing I'd mention (and I'm sure many others will too), your car shouldn't be considered an asset


Disagree. I think it is absolutely an asset. A depreciating asset is still an asset. Put in a monthly or yearly depreciation on the asset value, as any company would do on their depreciating equipment and you're good. 

I think you are doing great. Having defined accounts with money for vehicle expenses, emergency savings, vacation - that's fantastic. You mentioned a house, I think you should add a savings account for house repairs.


----------



## My Own Advisor (Sep 24, 2012)

Great work in your 20s - wow.

You're smart to have different funds for different expenses (i.e., vacations, general savings, future car) - it will certainly help avoid debt and get you into an excellent habit of forecasting expenditures.

As you already know, keep all credit card debt to $0. Pay it off, always.


----------



## DollaWine (Aug 4, 2015)

nobleea said:


> Disagree. I think it is absolutely an asset. A depreciating asset is still an asset. Put in a monthly or yearly depreciation on the asset value, as any company would do on their depreciating equipment and you're good.


Jumped the gun and assumed he still owed money on the car. You're right


----------



## cashinstinct (Apr 4, 2009)

Good work
I would consider if you are inclined in the future to invest money in your TFSA, instead of using TFSA Only as a savings account.

Considering the long-term advantage of investments in a TFSA, I find they are a great spot to have equities into.

It's great that you have savings, you have to find comfort in how much savings to keep Vs how much to invest.

About that, what kind of investments do you have in DCPP, RRSP and RESP?


----------



## redsgomarching (Mar 6, 2016)

Interested in your line of work - is it sustainable to maintain this savings rate etc? Also - I wouldn't really put an emergency fund in a TFSA due to the timing it takes to take out but more likely keep it in a HISA for easy use. 

Would also include more info regarding your spending habits, you mention there is an RESP - do you have kids? are you married? more info to give guidance is always better.


----------



## jimphilips3 (Mar 8, 2017)

Delete please


----------



## CalgaryPotato (Mar 7, 2015)

jimphilips3 said:


> *Assets:*
> Chequings - 4,952 (zero fees)
> Savings #1 - 1,520 (Deferred Vehicle Expenses)
> Savings #2 - 1,594 (Savings Fund)
> ...


Your liquid net worth is about half in cash right now. That is fairly high. Are you saving up for specific goals with all of this money? 

If you are, the allocation might make sense, if not you might want to increase your "risk" a bit as you are comfortable with. 

But if you are planning on having those cash balances for a few years, I would give serious consideration to keeping your cash in your RRSP and your investments in your TFSA. TFSA growth is tax free rather than tax deferred, so might as well keep your highest earning stuff there. 

But really those are minor details, the big thing is that you are saving such a large amount consistently at such a young age. You're in great shape!


----------



## jimphilips3 (Mar 8, 2017)

Delete please


----------

